# General > Recommendations >  ***Guttering replacement/repair in Thurso?***

## YummyMummy

Can anyone recommend someone to repair/replace guttering In Thurso? 
Thanks

----------


## donss

Ryan Sinclair @ Sinclair Plumbing & Heating, Wick.

----------


## clash67

Highland Building maintenance 07718391918 (Thurso)

----------

